# New Custom TJet Cobra



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a new custom TJet Mustang I finished up today. I think it turned out really good. 
--fcb


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet looking Cobra!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice! Love them decals.
hojoe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice one FCB...*

The decals of course are spot on.. but the wheels tighten up the whole look. I'm assuming RRR is the source. How do they roll for you?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Dat's some good looking decal work FCB...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

It looks like you could get right in and drive off!

Great wheel match too! :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Nice very Nice good Job Lendell Keep crankin em out...
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> Here's a new custom TJet Mustang I finished up today. I think it turned out really good.
> --fcb


Green w/ Envy Lendell :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Great Stang Ford-o!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Love the decals ... Sweet!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

BadA$$ Cobra! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

fcb,

Looks like an option available on a 1/1 Mustang...Far Out!!

Now everyone is going to want a Cobra Jet.

Looks very kewl with that Cobra RWB decal job!!

Bob...Snake, Rattle & Roll...zilla


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow really nice!! Wish I could paint and decal...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice stang!!!!!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

that is real trik no really you can send it to me ...before any of thoses other guys ask for it!! it,s a hit .


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is badass! :thumbsup:

And this illustrates how tire makers are missing the boat by not offering RWL tires in 16"+ sizes. Shame on them.


----------

